# 1986 25hp Mercury electric start



## shanny871 (Jan 25, 2017)

Can anyone advise me on how big of a circuit breaker I need for my 1986 25hp Mercury. I bought it used with a 50amp breaker on the battery but it seems to break an awful lot when I start when it is not warm yet and it takes a few seconds to start. I cannot find anything on a size breaker for this anywhere.


----------



## rotus623 (Jan 25, 2017)

I know why you cant find info on it. They don't generally have circuit breakers on them. I have had mercs, yamahas, evinrudes, in tiller, jet, prop etc. and NEVER had a breaker on my main battery wires. I say just scratch the breaker. If you really want one put a 100amp on there and be done with it.

P.S. I actually just got rid of an '87 35hp Merc that had the wires run right to the starter and solenoid, no breaker.


----------



## shanny871 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks! I did read one article that said that the solenoid was acting as a sort of breaker, but I wanted to be safe anyway. I really appreciate the info!


----------



## rotus623 (Jan 25, 2017)

Yea man, let her fly!!!


----------



## edwonbass (Jan 25, 2017)

none on mine


----------



## shanny871 (Jan 26, 2017)

edwonbass said:


> none on mine




Great, thanks! You guys have given me relief on this subject.


----------



## BigTerp (Jan 26, 2017)

No breaker here either. Just make sure you use the recommended AWG size wire and you should be good.


----------



## Crankbait (Feb 3, 2017)

I had a old johnson one time that was missing the harness for the electric start. I was advised by a mechanic to get a selenoid for a ford and he could make it work. I sold it before I ever got the chance to try it. Just a little. 02

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## marshman (Feb 11, 2017)

No breaker needed... Solenoid does the job...


----------

